# Monsanto's Panoramic Restaurant - Lisbon, Portugal



## penumbra (Jan 5, 2015)

On my latest visit to Lisbon, I've visited what's left of what was once an amazing building.
It was built in the 1960's to be a restaurant.
It is located in the Monsanto Natural Park and provides one of the best views over Lisbon.
The building was built in a semi-circle shape to provide a panoramic view over the city and has got amazing artwork in ceramic panels, though some of it has been destroyed.

































































































































































































































































*Videos*


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2015)

I can only imagine the food was awful because the location is lovely. Thank you.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 5, 2015)

What an amazing building!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 6, 2015)

Excellent and comprehensive report there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2015)

Excellent stuff, always like seeing something a bit different. What a view too! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunning building must have been amazing in its day.Thanks for sharing.


----------

